
SpaceX plans to send spacecraft to Mars as early as 2018 - shekhar101
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/27/11514844/spacex-mars-mission-date-red-dragon-rocket-elon-musk?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
ck2
I want to live long enough to see the first Tesla rover on Mars (human
driven).

